# Using the same scramble but different names -- Comp :)



## MartinN13 (Jun 4, 2017)

i have a really small project on how cubes affect your time.

Please prepare different brands of cubes 
(Note: you can only use a few of them, I make these because I need to choose my new main)
2x2: 1) Chufeng 2) Tangpo 3) Weipo 4) Yupo 5) Dayan 6) Kungfu 7) Xinghen
3x3: 1) Gans Air 2) Gans Air UM 3) Weilong GTS 2 4) Thunderclap 1
5) Valk 6) MF3RS 7) Tanglong 8) Hualong 9) Thunderclap 2 10) Aolong v2
11) Meiying 12) Yueying 13) Aolong GT 14) Yulong 15)XMan Tornado
Pyraminx: 1)Xman Bell 2)Moyu Magnetic 3) Old Qiyi 4) Qiming 5) Moyu 6) Shengshou
Skewb: 1)Qicheng 2)Moyu Magnetic 3)Old Qiyi 4)Dayan 5)Meichen 6)Moyu

2x2: F' U' R2 F R' F' R2 F U2
3x3:B L B2 R B2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 U B D F' L' B L2 F'
Pyra:U R B' U L' R L' R l' r' b'
Skb:U R B' R' B R U' B' L' U' (WCA Notation)


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 5, 2017)

MartinN13 said:


> i have a really small project on how cubes affect your time.
> 
> Please prepare different brands of cubes
> (Note: you can only use a few of them, I make these because I need to choose my new main)
> ...


I didn't get the idea, should I do the same solution with every cube or what?


----------



## Malkom (Jun 5, 2017)

this isn't representative of your times, if you've done the same scrambles 10 times in a row it will be much faster than the first time. to get to know how hardware affects your time you should do at least an Ao50 with different scrambles for every cube.


----------

